# $40 For a tape measure?? Absolutely!



## Kreegan

If you check their website, they're having a free shipping promotion right now. Looks like an awesome tool. Good review, Joe.


----------



## PurpLev

that is pretty cool. wish I had seen it at the show.


----------



## lumberjoe

they were right next to the woodcraft booth where everyone was trying to win a SawStop


----------



## PurpLev

they were right next to the woodcraft booth where everyone was trying to win a SawStop

there was a woodcraft booth?!? lol

winning a sawstop… maybe thats why I missed it, was more on the LV/Hammer side of the floor


----------



## jap

that built in scripe looks useful for many meaurents


----------



## b2rtch

Joe. 
I did not give you the right to tempt me.
I do not need any help when it comes to temptation.
Nice tape.
I might have to buy one.


----------



## lumberjoe

Jap, it's the best thing ever when laying out mortises. After using it, I wouldn't want to lay them out without one.

Bert - you would love it.

Lev, the Hammer stuff was awesome. I spent a ton of time at LV as well, but I made the rounds quite a few times.


----------



## MrRon

Sounds like a great idea, but once you drop it and it will happen with every tape, there goes the accuracy. And BTW, there is a law that says "if you have x number of tapes and one of them is an expensive one, it's always the expensive one that either gets stolen or lost".


----------



## BrandonW

I don't mind spending a little extra for a quality tool. That said, I lose tape measures more than anything. They always pop up later, but I figure I'd probably need for or five of these things, and that's a good investment. Thanks for the review!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I was just holding one of these Monday, at the Manchester Woodcraft! They have them on sale for $29, right on the counter.

It looked like a well made, heavy-duty tape. I would have loved to have had one when I rebuilt my deck, the scribe is an interesting idea, and I'm continually dropping pencils.

In the shop, I like the lightweight, girly-man, 16' w/ pencil sharpener FastCaps ($7!!), but the M1 has a lot going for it compared to larger Stanley's.


----------



## helluvawreck

Hey, if it's guaranteed for life and exceptionally well made with a lot of knew features that will save you time and keep you from making mistakes why not?

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO

I can't pull up the vids here at work, can't picture the the scribe functionality other than a little yellow prick thing under it in their product gallery. To me it seems to be hidden, but I'll check out the vid at home.


----------



## Handtooler

Do they make or provide a right hand model? In other words when you hold it in the left hand and extend it the numbers read upright correctly. I got a lesser model Rt hand two years ago and it surely helped me to quit reading on the wrong side of numerals


----------



## ChuckC

Interesting tape measure. I can't see using the scribe for anything precise though. It would come in handy if you were doing framing but to lay out a mortise??

Like Cessna I use a small one in the shop. I think it's 12'. This would be great for general construction.


----------



## kdc68

*lumberjoe*....cool product….thanks for the detailed review


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Good review, Joe.

I'm not a fan of long tape measures in the shop. They are just too bulky and I drop them…and as mentioned, that can't be good for the scribe. Additionally, the way I use a tape measure, the scribe would scrape up all my lumber. At that point i'd likely throw the tape measure across the street in a fit of rage.


----------



## lumberjoe

Chuck, the scribe is surprisingly precise.


----------



## Dusty56

Great review , Joe ! Thank you : )


----------



## DrSteve

They had an article in the local paper about the inventor. Hope this link works for you all. 
http://www.gazettenet.com/home/2515885-95/peri-tape-measure-marketing#.UQh2ifEN7Nw.email


----------



## lumberjoe

I wasn't aware he is illiterate. That's kind of impressive. He is a very frequent customer at my local woodcraft and brings in pictures of his work. I can't find any online, but he does unbelievable parquetry work in floors. Some of the floors he has laid I would gladly use as a dining room table. He is definitely a hardcore woodworker.


----------



## Dusty56

Thanks for that link , DrSteve. Williamsburg was my hometown : )


----------



## seriousturtle

I agree with chuckc. I can't imagine that the scribe is accurate for laying out mortises. But for rough carpentry, it makes a lot of sense. Just my $.02


----------



## Ken90712

Nice post, Looks like a great tool. I read an article in Fine Woodworking about using the same tape measure throughout your project for consistency. This became more evident to me the other day when one of my measurements was off from inconsistencies between two different tapes. I'll have to look into this although I need more than one being I'm like you. I'm always looking for it in the shop as it seems to have legs. LOL


----------



## Handtooler

I'd be very interested in a shorter(12 ft) Right-hand version (Hold in left hand extend and read numbers up right).


----------



## gavinzagreb

Sounds like a lot of money for a tape measure. The scribe seems like a gimmick that will be bumped out of accuracy before too long. Maybe not though, but I guess I will never know.
I always wonder why 99% of tape measures don't include a very simple function that makes them more useful.
The ability to measure inside measurements more accurately, and at times act as a square.
I have a very basic but quality Slovenian measure that can do that by having the width of the case printed on the side, and the corner of it is an accurate 90 %.


----------



## cabmaker

No problem here with a 40 dollar tape but I'm out on that one. Looks like the designer did a little math for the user and put increments on the blade where it would be very distracting for me Thumbs down for me !


----------



## RedShirt013

Nice review, that scribe is an awesome feature, would have saved so much time with that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good review. Can you afford 10 with 2 available at any given time? )


----------



## lumberjoe

No way! I treat this one like I treat my starrett squares - keep it in sight and off the floor at all costs. Having a neat organized shop for once helps out a lot too.


----------



## M1Tapes

Thanks for the great review!

To answer a couple of questions-the Sight Scribe can be removed if it makes your work easier, with a couple of screws. It and the blade are guaranteed for life-if you manage to damage it let us know and we'll send you a new one. We're planning to come out with shorter tapes as we ramp up production. This is the first batch of our very first product!

-Jacki (administrative associate, M1 Tapes)


----------



## Handtooler

M1 Scribe, I, as an older one eyed advanced novice woodworker I really like the looks if it; especially the LARGE numbers and fractional information included. Jump in early with a right-handed version, as there are only about 3 or 4 companies that supply 'em now. My current one reads both ways, thus, is a little cluttered. 12 feet is plenty long for most shop work, IMHO which could reduce the costs of materials and production. The fact that it extends so well without breaking over is certainly a plus. NUF Said.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*It and the blade are guaranteed for life-if you manage to damage it let us know and we'll send you a new one.*

That is quite a guarantee for a tape. The plastic lock device is where my Stanleys usually fail. I wish they were guaranteed against loss ;-))

How long until the smaller ones, like maybe a 12' x 3/4" is out?


----------



## Gary777

They should hire you are a spokesman, now I want one too!


----------



## b2rtch

I also would prefer a smaller one, I do not like big, bulky and heavy tapes.
12 feet would be just about right, metric is also important for me.
The perfect tape would be fraction and metric.
That the owner is from Israel is a plus for me.


----------



## troth

That scribe is a great idea.


----------



## jscates

I know this thread is a bit dated, but I just got my M1 in the mail yesterday and can't wait to use it! The scribe is fairly beefy and appears to be built to last a while, just like the rest of this tool. In any event, the scribe can be replaced or removed easily enough. I doubt that I will be laying out mortises with it, but it will be great to not have to look around for my pencil when I'm rough dimensioning. Now I just have to remember where I set my new tape down.

Also, I didn't see it in the reviewer's pics, but the gift package includes a sweet, tape-measure shaped air freshener.


----------



## robtherobot

I'm a year late and a dollar short, but I did finally sign up for a lumberjocks handle just to ask:

Aside from the whole Fractional vs. Metric thing, how does this differ from the Hultafors Talmeter ?


----------

